# Owl Photos!



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My school held an owl exhibit on campus, just in time for Halloween. Enjoy!









Northern Hawk Owl, supposedly very rare for this area.









Stinky, the Great Horned Owl who smashed into a metal pole while trying to catch a skunk and tore off part of his wing.









Stinky winking. 









Sorry, don't remember what kind of owl this is, but this is his first time being shown, so he was a little nervous and bruised his beak on his cage. 









Sleepy owl! I think this one was a Barred Owl (I definitely thought it was a "bard owl" until just now when I looked it up...)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

That is AWESOME, Daniel.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Great pictures, Jessica!  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Great pics Jessica!!!!

How would you feel about me converting some of these to Kindle screen savers? If you don't mind me doing so, can you either link to larger versions or e-mail them to me? Preferrably 824x1200 or larger (that's the DX resolution).


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

911jason said:


> Great pics Jessica!!!!
> 
> How would you feel about me converting some of these to Kindle screen savers? If you don't mind me doing so, can you either link to larger versions or e-mail them to me? Preferrably 824x1200 or larger (that's the DX resolution).


Sure, I can do that! I don't have anywhere to host them that large (I think Flickr automatically makes them smaller than that), but if you PM me your e-mail address, I will send them on over at the original size (3000x2000).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> Great pics Jessica!!!!
> 
> How would you feel about me converting some of these to Kindle screen savers? If you don't mind me doing so, can you either link to larger versions or e-mail them to me? Preferrably 824x1200 or larger (that's the DX resolution).





Jessica Billings said:


> Sure, I can do that! I don't have anywhere to host them that large (I think Flickr automatically makes them smaller than that), but if you PM me your e-mail address, I will send them on over at the original size (3000x2000).


Here are the screen savers for any who are interested. The images below are sized for standard Kindles (K1/K2/K3), see *THIS THREAD* for Kindle DX sized images.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> We have an owl, named Hootie , who visits the woods outside our bedroom from time to time. Owls are so cool! Did you get to hold or pet one, Jessica?


Unfortunately not. They were pretty grumpy owls, to be honest. They kept biting the guy who was holding them. Luckily, he was wearing gloves! They really seemed to like being scratched on the head and I was tempted, but didn't want my finger lopped off.

Those look great, Jason. Very cool!


----------

